# Strange VBox/Truck..Educate Me Please



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I saw an Izusu Tilt Forward Cab with Dual Wheels. A VBox was bolted directly to the frame. No bed in the back. What's up with that?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

you can buy them as a box truck for pretty cheap. guy may have done that and then took the box off and just made it a dedicated salt truck.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

It also minimizes the truck weight, giving a larger carrying capacity (both actual and for legality reasons.) Quite common to see trucks like that here anywhere from 3/4 tons to tandem trucks.


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

thelettuceman;1169635 said:


> I saw an Izusu Tilt Forward Cab with Dual Wheels. A VBox was bolted directly to the frame. No bed in the back. What's up with that?


They are great trucks but I wouldn't want to run it without a loaded sand box. I have a GMC 4500 (rebadged Isuzu) with a very heavy Utility body full of tools and I can't keep enough weight in it. It's only been driven in snow once. It would probably be better with traction tires on it. Those 19.5's are like marbles on a cement slab. Great fair weather truck.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

sounds like a lime truck.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

User "cet" on this forum has this truck. Very high payload for its size. http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=76&pictureid=688


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Called a 'frame mounted' salt spreader unit or in other words dedicated salt truck.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

yup if he has a bed for it too, he might just swap out the salter and the bed come winter/spring time. Reduces the salt and corossion of the bed making it last a little longer not being exposed to salt all winter long. And as the others said put a bigger salter on, better visability, and more salt capacity.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Needs to be a little longer, though.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1181840 said:


> Needs to be a little longer, though.


Eh? ............


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

This truck...










...is _clearly_ not long enough.

:laughing:


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

WestHardt. imagine the power unit for a blower you could mount behind the cab on that bad boy...... Would be like one of those MONSTERS the airports use.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

But to the OPs point, the idea is pretty common. We bought one this year, late 80s chevy(other than 2 internationals our entire fleet besides this beast is Ford, 52 Fords, 2 Inters and a Friggin Chevy........OUCH... Boss saw the truck wasn't a total rat and decided we'd use it, I was against it. but it's been Ok so far. We bought it for the salter, and it was direct mount. We looked over the truck, very clean, swapped in a true dually rear from a one ton chevy box truck and we're good. Handle weight nicely, though it is too heavy for the leagl GVW. We use it as a site vehicle on an 17 acre site so no leagality issues there. I like how there's essentially 0 body roll, center of gravity is much lower than a v box mounted in the back of a dump. This is one of three dedicated salt trucks we own, one is a spare on a 16 ft grain body(back up rarely used), one is this chevy and one is an under tailgate Swenson Electric unit, I like them, especially the under tailgate....HUGE capacity=less trips back to the yard. Our other 5 salters are dual purpose with plows mounted up.I think the whole idea of dedicated salters is pretty good, especially in certain instances like ours for example. But generally I prefer dual purpose trucks, especially on spread out routes, I hate being on a salt run and having to call someone else ot run back to the yard to grab a plow truck in order to do a little scrape here and there or tuck in a corner that got missed.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Our salter trucks plow 1 or 2 lots then its just salting for them the rest of the trucks handle the plowing unless its a big storm. I like the idea of a salt only truck, but I feel every truck that goes out in a storm whether it actually plows or not, should have a snow plow on it. That way you can scrap things up when needed and not have to wait. It doesnt hurt the truck. On the big dumps you dont need a massive plow you can get a western 10' straight blade or something. Just to be able to handle those few times when the plow is needed.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

greywynd;1169676 said:


> It also minimizes the truck weight, giving a larger carrying capacity (both actual and for legality reasons.) Quite common to see trucks like that here anywhere from 3/4 tons to tandem trucks.





bristolturf;1181485 said:


> yup if he has a bed for it too, he might just swap out the salter and the bed come winter/spring time. Reduces the salt and corossion of the bed making it last a little longer not being exposed to salt all winter long. And as the others said put a bigger salter on, better visability, and more salt capacity.


What they said....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1182133 said:


> This truck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put a Sleeper Behind The Cab....That way you never have to go Home....


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Matson Snow;1182871 said:


> Put a Sleeper Behind The Cab....That way you never have to go Home....


That would be nice some nites lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Our salt trucks have been frame mount since 2000. Visibiity, weight savings and cost are the reason why we do it. I have pics in my album in my user cp.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Westhardt Corp.;1182133 said:


> ...is _clearly_ not long enough.
> 
> :laughing:


Matson is used to hearing that. :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JD Dave;1182924 said:


> Matson is used to hearing that. :laughing:


:laughing:....Its not the size of the "V" Box......Its how you use it....:salute:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Sir, if you _have_ a "V box"....??

Um, yeah.


----------

